
Protestors Forced to Relinquish Constitutional Rights - colinprince
https://www.propublica.org/article/defendant-shall-not-attend-protests-in-portland-getting-out-of-jail-requires-relinquishing-constitutional-rights#982579
======
elmerfud
These types of orders are allowed to happen because when other similar orders
are issued no one cares.

When there's a charge of domestic violence all guns are removed from the home
regardless of if they were part of it or not. A clear 2nd amendment violation,
but most people don't care as it seems reasonable.

Carrying a large sum of money, prepare to have that seized unless you can
prove it's yours. A clear violation against seizures but no one cares because
most people don't carry large sums of money.

It would be easy to continue on and on with examples that clearly violate
rights but they effect of minority of people and are considered reasonable by
the majority or they simply don't affect the majority.

First they came for the...

